# Success stories after Methotrexate/ectopic



## grace10209

Hi All
I recently had to take Methotrexate for an ectopic pregnancy. I have been stalking and chiming in on several threads here that have been so helpful to me. I am so thankful for what I have learned so far. 

I thought it might be beneficial to have a thread that had details on ladies that had successful pregnancies AFTER methotrexate. I think it would be a good place for those of us to go to for HOPE AND INSPIRATION for the future, especially when we are in the middle of this and just want to cry all the time. :cry:

So would you please post the following to help others....
Date of 1st Injection:
HCG at 1st Injection:
Did you need 2nd injection?
How long for hcg to hit 0:
& Most important - When did your get BFP:

Thank you everyone!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

anyone?


----------



## rosebud111

hi gracie, i don't remember the exact dates and what my hcg was at the time but i had my ectopic in 2010. the ectopic was discovered somewhere around 7 weeks. i received 1 dose of methotrexate and the numbers began to fall but unfortunately my left tube still ruptured about 1 week later and i needed surgery w/partial tube removal. the good news is that i became pregnant again after 3 months of trying (after 3 month rest). unfortunately that resulted in a chemical/early miscarriage but it was not related to the ectopic. the doctor said it was just bad luck. i am finally pregnant again and am 16 weeks! everyone's story is different but the end result is what is most important and my advice is to stay positive and do not give up! the odds are still in your favor. i am finally getting my rainbow and so thankful!! you will get your rainbow too!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## grace10209

rosebud111 said:


> hi gracie, i don't remember the exact dates and what my hcg was at the time but i had my ectopic in 2010. the ectopic was discovered somewhere around 7 weeks. i received 1 dose of methotrexate and the numbers began to fall but unfortunately my left tube still ruptured about 1 week later and i needed surgery w/partial tube removal. the good news is that i became pregnant again after 3 months of trying (after 3 month rest). unfortunately that resulted in a chemical/early miscarriage but it was not related to the ectopic. the doctor said it was just bad luck. i am finally pregnant again and am 16 weeks! everyone's story is different but the end result is what is most important and my advice is to stay positive and do not give up! the odds are still in your favor. i am finally getting my rainbow and so thankful!! you will get your rainbow too!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

thank you so much for responding and sharing your story. It helps me and I hope it helps some other women that do a search here on ectopics.
So exciting you are at 16weeks and im sorry about the chemical. that must have been aweful.


----------



## Kellen

Date of 1st Injection: February 19th, 2012 - two injections given
HCG at 1st Injection: 750
How long for hcg to hit 0: 1.5 weeks
When did your get BFP: June 11, 2012

My DH and I had not really been trying, but we certainly were not preventing when we received our first BFP in February 2012. Dating back to my LMP our due date would have been October 15, 2012 and at the time we got our BFP we were 5 weeks. It was right before Valentine's Day and we were very excited.
On February 18th I started to notice slight cramping and a bit of brownish discharge. I asked my mom and a close friend if this was normal and they said, yes, they had both experienced during their pregnancies. So I tried to put it out of my mind. At about 2am on the 19th I woke up in terrible pain and informed my DH that I was suffering from a miscarriage. We waited until the morning and went to the ER.
Once in the ER they drew blood and sent me in for an ultrasound. The tech conducted both an internal and external scan. At this time I was passing huge clots and in a substantial amount of pain. They called in the OB on-call. There was "suspicious" shading in my right ovary. Unable to determine if it was ectopic or not we elected to have the Methotrexate injection.
My HCG levels dropped and subsequent scans showed an empty uterus. The OB advised us to wait at least 3 cycles before trying again. We waited exactly three cycles and then BOOM! We got a BFP. I was terrified my entire first trimester, but have relaxed now that I am 18 weeks. In two weeks I will find out what I am having.

I hope that this testimonial and thread provides encouragement to those who had to go through similar situations. Recovering from my loss was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. Even though I am super excited about meeting my Valentine's baby I still feel a terrible emptiness when I think of my first.


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> Date of 1st Injection: February 19th, 2012 - two injections given
> HCG at 1st Injection: 750
> How long for hcg to hit 0: 1.5 weeks
> When did your get BFP: June 11, 2012
> 
> My DH and I had not really been trying, but we certainly were not preventing when we received our first BFP in February 2012. Dating back to my LMP our due date would have been October 15, 2012 and at the time we got our BFP we were 5 weeks. It was right before Valentine's Day and we were very excited.
> On February 18th I started to notice slight cramping and a bit of brownish discharge. I asked my mom and a close friend if this was normal and they said, yes, they had both experienced during their pregnancies. So I tried to put it out of my mind. At about 2am on the 19th I woke up in terrible pain and informed my DH that I was suffering from a miscarriage. We waited until the morning and went to the ER.
> Once in the ER they drew blood and sent me in for an ultrasound. The tech conducted both an internal and external scan. At this time I was passing huge clots and in a substantial amount of pain. They called in the OB on-call. There was "suspicious" shading in my right ovary. Unable to determine if it was ectopic or not we elected to have the Methotrexate injection.
> My HCG levels dropped and subsequent scans showed an empty uterus. The OB advised us to wait at least 3 cycles before trying again. We waited exactly three cycles and then BOOM! We got a BFP. I was terrified my entire first trimester, but have relaxed now that I am 18 weeks. In two weeks I will find out what I am having.
> 
> I hope that this testimonial and thread provides encouragement to those who had to go through similar situations. Recovering from my loss was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. Even though I am super excited about meeting my Valentine's baby I still feel a terrible emptiness when I think of my first.


Wow, I can NOT thank you enough for posting this, I truly believe this will help others as they do searches and end up on this page. 
It has certainly helped me. I am so excited for you that you are 18weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get there? how does it feel ? are you showing yet? OMG! So you waited to have 3 AF's before you ttc? Thats so crazy your levels hit 0 so quickly. I am hoping mine do too. Last week I was at 44 so I hope this week is 0. That will be 3 weeks from date of shot. Do you remember how long it took for your first AF to arrive after you hit 0?


----------



## Kellen

Grace, I sort of cheated when it came to AF and counted my two week bleed from the mc as AF. My "second" AF returned 28 days (to the date!) after my last day of bleeding.

18 weeks is interesting. I am showing, but half the time I don't even feel pregnant because my LO only kicks at night or after I eat something chocolatey or when DH is talking excitedly.

I hope your levels drop quickly too. I was only 5 and a half weeks when I received the shots and my levels were dropping when I went to the ER. I stayed away from my prenatal for 1 regular cycle and then started again so that my body would have plenty of nutrients for baby building! DH didn't believe me when I told him immediately after we DTD that we would be having a baby in February. I just knew that we had implanted and that everything would be okay. I'm looking forward to my midwife appointment this Thursday to schedule our gender scan.


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> Grace, I sort of cheated when it came to AF and counted my two week bleed from the mc as AF. My "second" AF returned 28 days (to the date!) after my last day of bleeding.
> 
> 18 weeks is interesting. I am showing, but half the time I don't even feel pregnant because my LO only kicks at night or after I eat something chocolatey or when DH is talking excitedly.
> 
> I hope your levels drop quickly too. I was only 5 and a half weeks when I received the shots and my levels were dropping when I went to the ER. I stayed away from my prenatal for 1 regular cycle and then started again so that my body would have plenty of nutrients for baby building! DH didn't believe me when I told him immediately after we DTD that we would be having a baby in February. I just knew that we had implanted and that everything would be okay. I'm looking forward to my midwife appointment this Thursday to schedule our gender scan.

Ahhhh, ok about the AF, so when you say "you counted your 2 week bleed from mc" as 1st AF, when was that? was it while your numbers were dropping or AFTER they hit 0 did the bleeding start? Im just curious because after I got the shot, I had some bleeding for about 4-5 days, so i was wondering. And then, if that was what you were talking about, then you only had 1 more AF before you ttc? 

I was only 6 weeks when I got the injection so Im hopeful I will be like you, my levels are dropping quickly and went from 1008 day of shot, to 1865 Day 4, to 740 day 7, to 44 day 14, so im praying this week i'll be at 0 - 
OMG is this your first baby? I mean, the first time you have ever been 18 weeks pregnant? Thanks for sharing with me, living vicariously through someone who is ahead of me and on the success road is helping.


----------



## Kellen

I started bleeding on February 18th and my next "true" AF was on March 16th, which was exactly 28 days. During my mc I bled for about a week and a half after the shot. My next AF was April 13th, then May 9th. I ovulated on May 20th and we DTD the day prior to O and following O just to be safe. 

I'm obsessive about record keeping so I hope this helps. My first pregnancy was the ectopic that I lost in February at 5.5weeks. So yes, this is my first pregnancy that has been successful up to 18 weeks.

My hCG levels were super low when I went in for my bleed (around 570 I believe) so they didn't have far to fall. So I guess, looking back at the dates, I did have 3 full AF before TTC. I track all of that information in my daily planner so that I know exactly what happened when.


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> I started bleeding on February 18th and my next "true" AF was on March 16th, which was exactly 28 days. During my mc I bled for about a week and a half after the shot. My next AF was April 13th, then May 9th. I ovulated on May 20th and we DTD the day prior to O and following O just to be safe.
> 
> I'm obsessive about record keeping so I hope this helps. My first pregnancy was the ectopic that I lost in February at 5.5weeks. So yes, this is my first pregnancy that has been successful up to 18 weeks.
> 
> My hCG levels were super low when I went in for my bleed (around 570 I believe) so they didn't have far to fall. So I guess, looking back at the dates, I did have 3 full AF before TTC. I track all of that information in my daily planner so that I know exactly what happened when.


This is really great and helpful to me. So yes it does look like you had 3 AF's even after that bleed from the loss. Good to know. Like I said, i am praying my level is 0 thursday, i may even take a test tonight to see if its negative. I bought 50 wondfo's from amazon so I can test easily. I can't wait to start my prenatals again. and start getting af's going - I think I'll wait 2 or 3, once I hit 3 months from injection - i'll see where i am at with AF's. Thank you again and keep me posted on things... When is your appt??? were you a nervous wreck during entire 1st trimester? did your #'s climb normally with this one/


----------



## Kellen

My Quad test appointment is this Thursday. Then we'll be able to make the gender scan appointment for two weeks after that.

I was a terrible wreck during my first trimester. At 6 weeks my numbers were super high (26,000) but didn't quite "double" seeing as they only rose to 38,000 in 48hrs. I later learned that after you pass the 6,000 mark the doubling doesn't quite work out.
Every little pain had me running to the forum. I was a compulsive panty checker, but never experienced any bleeding or cramping. At 10 weeks the midwife couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler (we saw the HB at 8 weeks on an ultrasound). I convinced myself that I'd had a mmc. Then at 12 weeks I was in a car accident so I had to have an ultrasound. Our LO was fine and very active. Then at 14 weeks the midwife was easily able to find the HB. Now I can feel tiny flutter kicks and have begun to show.


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> My Quad test appointment is this Thursday. Then we'll be able to make the gender scan appointment for two weeks after that.
> 
> I was a terrible wreck during my first trimester. At 6 weeks my numbers were super high (26,000) but didn't quite "double" seeing as they only rose to 38,000 in 48hrs. I later learned that after you pass the 6,000 mark the doubling doesn't quite work out.
> Every little pain had me running to the forum. I was a compulsive panty checker, but never experienced any bleeding or cramping. At 10 weeks the midwife couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler (we saw the HB at 8 weeks on an ultrasound). I convinced myself that I'd had a mmc. Then at 12 weeks I was in a car accident so I had to have an ultrasound. Our LO was fine and very active. Then at 14 weeks the midwife was easily able to find the HB. Now I can feel tiny flutter kicks and have begun to show.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How crazy! Holy crap! OMG I can't believe at 10 weeks they couldn't find the heartbeat, so what happened? did you just leave the appt knowing that they couldn't find it. even after you had heard it at 8 weeks. OMG/ i would have freaked, did they say "oh its ok, normal" and come back in a few weeks/ OMG
and then you were in a car accident! OMG - you have got to tell me more about the 10 week appt and what they told you when you left? i would have been balling!


----------



## Kellen

The midwife told me it was fairly normal not to be able to find the heartbeat with the doppler at that early date, especially since I have strong core muscles. She said since I had not experienced any unusual cramping or bleeding that she was sure everything was okay. I was not so sure. There were times that I 100% convinced myself that the baby had died, but I just hadn't miscarried yet.

At 12 weeks (to the day) I was driving home from work and was rear-ended in stop and go traffic. It wasn't all that bad of an accident, but the person who it me ran off because I could get an ID on the car or exchange insurance. My DH took me to Urgent Care who referred me to my OB the next morning. Since the placenta is just barely forming at 12 weeks there was no damage done and baby was nice and protected. I did have a pretty severe case of whiplash for a week or so.

If I hadn't had the car accident my next appointment, after 10 weeks, would have been the 14 week appointment. At that one the midwife was easily able to find the heartbeat without even searching.


----------



## grace10209

Oh ok,
this is good to know for when I get my bfp. OMG I CANT WAIT!
Im praying that we get our bfp with our forever baby by Christmas -

intersting that they could hear the heartbeat at 8 weeks and then not at 10. thanks for telling me or i would have freaked. Also, i wonder why your numbers were so high at 5 weeks, 26,000 is crazy. but awesome! OMG i can't wait. I am living vicariously through you at this moment! :)

I am sooo praying i am at 0 this week. i go on thursday too, and i'll get my results about 3-4pm. I just want to start prenatals and be moving forward you know? 

I will likely be like you and very very worried during my 1st trimester. Ughhh. I will probably convince myself that something is wrong too - cuz im crazy like that. well, hopefully at that point - we are still chatting so you can calm me down when needed - LOL


----------



## Kellen

grace10209 said:


> Oh ok,
> this is good to know for when I get my bfp. OMG I CANT WAIT!
> Im praying that we get our bfp with our forever baby by Christmas -
> 
> intersting that they could hear the heartbeat at 8 weeks and then not at 10. thanks for telling me or i would have freaked. Also, i wonder why your numbers were so high at 5 weeks, 26,000 is crazy. but awesome! OMG i can't wait. I am living vicariously through you at this moment! :)
> 
> I am sooo praying i am at 0 this week. i go on thursday too, and i'll get my results about 3-4pm. I just want to start prenatals and be moving forward you know?
> 
> I will likely be like you and very very worried during my 1st trimester. Ughhh. I will probably convince myself that something is wrong too - cuz im crazy like that. well, hopefully at that point - we are still chatting so you can calm me down when needed - LOL

At 8 weeks we had an internal ultrasound that was able to pick up the heartbeat. I pray that you get your BFP before Christmas too. I was thrilled that we got our before our original due date would have been. It will make the holiday season a little more bearable.


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok,
> this is good to know for when I get my bfp. OMG I CANT WAIT!
> Im praying that we get our bfp with our forever baby by Christmas -
> 
> intersting that they could hear the heartbeat at 8 weeks and then not at 10. thanks for telling me or i would have freaked. Also, i wonder why your numbers were so high at 5 weeks, 26,000 is crazy. but awesome! OMG i can't wait. I am living vicariously through you at this moment! :)
> 
> I am sooo praying i am at 0 this week. i go on thursday too, and i'll get my results about 3-4pm. I just want to start prenatals and be moving forward you know?
> 
> I will likely be like you and very very worried during my 1st trimester. Ughhh. I will probably convince myself that something is wrong too - cuz im crazy like that. well, hopefully at that point - we are still chatting so you can calm me down when needed - LOL
> 
> At 8 weeks we had an internal ultrasound that was able to pick up the heartbeat. I pray that you get your BFP before Christmas too. I was thrilled that we got our before our original due date would have been. It will make the holiday season a little more bearable.Click to expand...

I know! so tomorrow is the big day, for your appt and for my blood work. Im praying I am at 0 and they will let me start my prenatals again. I'll be so excited once I am at 0 and can move on.........then its wait for AF to arrive. It will also be interesting/wierd have the "ok" to have sex again, as we'll need to use condoms or something as we can't ttc for a while? we have never done that before.


----------



## Kellen

During the "do not conceive time" my husband used the "pull out" method. This is because I am highly allergic to latex and we didn't feel like spending $30+ on sheepskin condoms. It was a big awkward at first, but actually set us fairly good for pregnancy when I don't feel like fully committing. Gave us a chance to experiment a bit.

I'll be praying that your reach 0 tomorrow and that AF resumes her normal schedule.


----------



## drc

Hi Grace! I felt compelled to respond to your post because I remember how hard it was to be in your position. I got my BFP on Dec 21, and started spotting three days later. Within two days, I was fully bleeding. I was away from home and couldn't go to my doctor but after talking with a nurse, I assumed I was miscarrying. I was finally able to see my doctor on Jan 2. They didn't tell me my hcg numbers, but did say they were abnormally low for how far along I was, and that I was probably miscarrying. The second blood draw showed a slight increase, and an internal scan revealed an empty uterus and a mass in my left tube. I had the methotrexate shot on Jan 5 and my levels were back to 0 in three weeks. I bled thoughout that time.

My doctor said I could start trying again the following month, but after reading up online, I decided to wait for three months after my levels hit 0. I took prenatals and extra folic acid from the time my numbers were back at 0. We started trying again in the middle of April, and I got my BFP on May 10. I'm now 21w5d with a baby boy. 

The first part of this pregnancy was agonizingly stressful. I had a few episodes of light bleeding, and an early scan around 6 weeks with no heartbeat. Seeing a heartbeat at my 7 week scan was so amazing, and since then everything has looked totally normal on my scans. Anyway, I hope it helps to hear some of this. Getting through those 3 months of waiting is super hard, but there is hope afterward! Good luck!


----------



## grace10209

drc said:


> Hi Grace! I felt compelled to respond to your post because I remember how hard it was to be in your position. I got my BFP on Dec 21, and started spotting three days later. Within two days, I was fully bleeding. I was away from home and couldn't go to my doctor but after talking with a nurse, I assumed I was miscarrying. I was finally able to see my doctor on Jan 2. They didn't tell me my hcg numbers, but did say they were abnormally low for how far along I was, and that I was probably miscarrying. The second blood draw showed a slight increase, and an internal scan revealed an empty uterus and a mass in my left tube. I had the methotrexate shot on Jan 5 and my levels were back to 0 in three weeks. I bled thoughout that time.
> 
> My doctor said I could start trying again the following month, but after reading up online, I decided to wait for three months after my levels hit 0. I took prenatals and extra folic acid from the time my numbers were back at 0. We started trying again in the middle of April, and I got my BFP on May 10. I'm now 21w5d with a baby boy.
> 
> The first part of this pregnancy was agonizingly stressful. I had a few episodes of light bleeding, and an early scan around 6 weeks with no heartbeat. Seeing a heartbeat at my 7 week scan was so amazing, and since then everything has looked totally normal on my scans. Anyway, I hope it helps to hear some of this. Getting through those 3 months of waiting is super hard, but there is hope afterward! Good luck!

Hi there
Thank you SO much for responding here, it helps me but im sure will help women in the future that do a search for ttc after methotrexate. So your shot was Jan 5 and you ttc again April 15 (roughly) so thats 3 months from date of injection, good to know. Mine was 8/23 so 3 months is 11/23. I am hoping to ttc after 11/23 - so that sounds good. I have an appt today so Im praying my numbers are at 0 so I can start prenatals again. OMG I can't even imagine what that 1st trimester was like for you. OMG bleeding and no HB at 6 weeks. OY. But it turned out great and here you are! thank you so much! Keep me posted on how things go. So exciting!!!


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:



> During the "do not conceive time" my husband used the "pull out" method. This is because I am highly allergic to latex and we didn't feel like spending $30+ on sheepskin condoms. It was a big awkward at first, but actually set us fairly good for pregnancy when I don't feel like fully committing. Gave us a chance to experiment a bit.
> 
> I'll be praying that your reach 0 tomorrow and that AF resumes her normal schedule.


Hi Kellen
what time is your appt today? what is a quad appt? I went for my bloodwork already so just waiting for the results. praying I can start prenatals again NOW, we will see. We also have a wedding this weekend so Im going to ask if I can drink again. Did you drink once you hit 0? I was told no alcohol after methotextrate but I think once I hit 0, it will be ok.


----------



## Kellen

grace10209 said:


> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> During the "do not conceive time" my husband used the "pull out" method. This is because I am highly allergic to latex and we didn't feel like spending $30+ on sheepskin condoms. It was a big awkward at first, but actually set us fairly good for pregnancy when I don't feel like fully committing. Gave us a chance to experiment a bit.
> 
> I'll be praying that your reach 0 tomorrow and that AF resumes her normal schedule.
> 
> 
> Hi Kellen
> what time is your appt today? what is a quad appt? I went for my bloodwork already so just waiting for the results. praying I can start prenatals again NOW, we will see. We also have a wedding this weekend so Im going to ask if I can drink again. Did you drink once you hit 0? I was told no alcohol after methotextrate but I think once I hit 0, it will be ok.Click to expand...

The quad test basically looks at various genetic diseases or anomalies such as Downs, Spinabifida and stuff like that. Midwife measured me at 20 weeks instead of 18, but we're keeping our EDD just for now. 

I'm not a big drinker. I'm fairly certain I had a drink or two once my levels hit 0. Once we were good to start TTC again I cut out all alcohol and unhealthy goods, just to boost my chances.


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> During the "do not conceive time" my husband used the "pull out" method. This is because I am highly allergic to latex and we didn't feel like spending $30+ on sheepskin condoms. It was a big awkward at first, but actually set us fairly good for pregnancy when I don't feel like fully committing. Gave us a chance to experiment a bit.
> 
> I'll be praying that your reach 0 tomorrow and that AF resumes her normal schedule.
> 
> 
> Hi Kellen
> what time is your appt today? what is a quad appt? I went for my bloodwork already so just waiting for the results. praying I can start prenatals again NOW, we will see. We also have a wedding this weekend so Im going to ask if I can drink again. Did you drink once you hit 0? I was told no alcohol after methotextrate but I think once I hit 0, it will be ok.Click to expand...
> 
> The quad test basically looks at various genetic diseases or anomalies such as Downs, Spinabifida and stuff like that. Midwife measured me at 20 weeks instead of 18, but we're keeping our EDD just for now.
> 
> I'm not a big drinker. I'm fairly certain I had a drink or two once my levels hit 0. Once we were good to start TTC again I cut out all alcohol and unhealthy goods, just to boost my chances.Click to expand...

Ok so you are already back from the appt? how did it go? im just sitting here waiting for my results. Im so impatient. ughhhhhhh 
please please please let me be at 0.


----------



## grace10209

results were 9.5 today. I am trying to not be too bummed out. I really wanted to start prenatals today but I need to go again next week for blood work and they said i can't start them until I am at 0 

We are going away for the weekend to a wedding and they did give me the "OK" to drink, seeing it has been 3 weeks since the shot. So, I am thankful for that. Still no sex though, which is fine. Im bummed about the stupid 9.5 - I was soooooo hoping for 0.

I know I should be thankful. my numbers have been dropping quickly. 1865, 740, 44, 9.5 today.

So, one more week of waiting, but I at least I can drink myself silly this weekend. OY


----------



## grace10209

Kellen
How are you doing? I hit 0 last week and had my HSG test today. It wasn't that bad, and I meet with the dr tomorrow to discuss my treatment plan. 

I'm really looking forward
To the future !!


----------



## Kellen

Good Morning Grace,

I am doing well. We went in for our 20 week anatomy scan on Wednesday and found out that we are expecting a little girl. Everything looked perfect. Her brain and spine are well formed and we got lots of pictures. She kept us guess up until the last 5 minutes due to the fact that she had her legs crossed and hands in between.

I am pleased to hear that your levels hit 0. Keep me posted on how your TTC journey goes. I hope that you'll be blessed like me and get a little sticky bean after the recommended 3 cycles. :) If not... at least you'll have fun trying!


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> Good Morning Grace,
> 
> I am doing well. We went in for our 20 week anatomy scan on Wednesday and found out that we are expecting a little girl. Everything looked perfect. Her brain and spine are well formed and we got lots of pictures. She kept us guess up until the last 5 minutes due to the fact that she had her legs crossed and hands in between.
> 
> I am pleased to hear that your levels hit 0. Keep me posted on how your TTC journey goes. I hope that you'll be blessed like me and get a little sticky bean after the recommended 3 cycles. :) If not... at least you'll have fun trying!


Hi there
that is sooo exciting that you are having a girl! yay, im so glad for you that things are going so well. I can't wait to ttc again! I met with my Dr. last week and she said we can start ttc after I get AF, so just waiting for that. Im hoping she will come soon. so excited! 
how many weeks are you now??


----------



## Kellen

Congrats, Grace, on being able to start back on the back towards conception. Tomorrow I will be 21 weeks. Right now my bladder is being used as a trampoline... or at least that is what it feels like. Good luck with TTC. Hopefully things will go quickly for you.


----------



## grace10209

Hey Kellen, just wanted to check in and see how you are progessing. How is pregnancy going? You must be so thrilled to be out of 1st trimester. I seriously dont know how I will get through it, and i dont even have a bfp yet, You will have to give me some advice for staying calm during those first 12 weeks!

Anyway, cd10 is saturday so I should O next week sometime, and plan to test first week in November. Hoping to catch up to you! Let me know how its going!
xoxo


----------



## Kellen

Hi Grace,

Everything is going well with my little girl. Life is pretty stressful right now, but the pregnancy is all good.
The first 12 weeks were the worst. I was constantly checking my underwear and checking to see if my breasts were still tender. At 8 weeks we got to see our LO's heartbeat on a vaginal ultrasound, which certainly helped ease a few fears. Then at 12 weeks we saw her jumping around like crazy. After that I felt more at peace.
My word of advice would be to not read a bunch of the 1st trimester forum topics. They can be quite upsetting. At one point I had convinced myself (around 10 weeks) that my baby was dead, but that I had experienced a missed miscarriage. Thankfully this was not true, but due to the stories I was scared.

Best of luck with your timing and trying again. When do you get your BFP again be aware that as you hit your first EDD it will be terrible. I was supposed to give birth on 10/15 (Monday) but now I have to wait another 17 weeks (which I don't mind). But it was hard and one of those things I didn't think about before hand.


----------



## grace10209

Hey Kellen
thanks for the update. so glad your pregnancy is going well this time! I can't wait to get there- I know i'll be a wreck, like you, but im still excited to be pregnant again, and in the end - it will all be worth it.

Im sorry life is crazy stressful for you right now :( is your DH any help or is he causing the stress? :wacko:


----------



## Kellen

My DH is an absolute gem. He helps me get my socks on when the sciatica makes it so I can't bend over. He has completely taken over kitty care. He wrote a very sweet poem last night to our little girl. He complements me endlessly and makes me feel beautiful even when I feel like a bloated whale. When I got the bad news about my grandpa he laid down on the bed with me and held me while I cried. He even shaved my legs for me in the shower.


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> My DH is an absolute gem. He helps me get my socks on when the sciatica makes it so I can't bend over. He has completely taken over kitty care. He wrote a very sweet poem last night to our little girl. He complements me endlessly and makes me feel beautiful even when I feel like a bloated whale. When I got the bad news about my grandpa he laid down on the bed with me and held me while I cried. He even shaved my legs for me in the shower.

awwwwwwwww good DH thats awesome! and im sorry about your grandpa :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Kellen
how are you doing? i'd love to here an update/report from you on how things are going.

I am cd30 and 11dpo! I am busting at the seems to test, i have a blood test scheduled for tuesday so I am waiting. Pray for me - 

Can't wait to hear how your little girl is doing!


----------



## Kellen

Good Morning Grace,

I pray that you get your BFP. That would be oh so exciting! 

We went in this Tuesday and did the glucose test. The drink wasn't as bad as everyone had made it out to be. They took 3 vials of blood, but if I passed (which I will find out today) then that was the last blood draw for this pregnancy.

We finally settled on a name: Teagen. It took us a while, but it just seems to fit. She is very active, especially around lunch time. I am looking forward to "Black Friday" and being able to get a bunch of on-sale stuff for her. My parents are coming for a visit so we booked a private 3D/4D scan so that they can see her too! 

Keep me posted and I'll keep praying that you get your BFP. I tested on 15DPO so I hope you find out soon.


----------



## grace10209

Kellen said:


> Good Morning Grace,
> 
> I pray that you get your BFP. That would be oh so exciting!
> 
> We went in this Tuesday and did the glucose test. The drink wasn't as bad as everyone had made it out to be. They took 3 vials of blood, but if I passed (which I will find out today) then that was the last blood draw for this pregnancy.
> 
> We finally settled on a name: Teagen. It took us a while, but it just seems to fit. She is very active, especially around lunch time. I am looking forward to "Black Friday" and being able to get a bunch of on-sale stuff for her. My parents are coming for a visit so we booked a private 3D/4D scan so that they can see her too!
> 
> Keep me posted and I'll keep praying that you get your BFP. I tested on 15DPO so I hope you find out soon.

wow so great to hear from you! im glad all is going well. i just saw you are 26 weeks! woohoo:happydance:
Im glad to hear the drink wasn't that bad and i LOVE the name Teagen. I love pretty and not common names. If we have a girl, her name will likely be Marlena, yay! its pretty, unique and not too common, just like Teagen! :)
the 3D/4D scan sounds great ! i bet your parents will love that!
Have you thought about delivery? do you want to do vaginal or csection? what about epidural? do you have an OB or midwife?
Sorry so many questions, i just can't wait to get where you are! yay!
Tuesday can not come quick enough, its been very hard to not test. lol


----------



## Kellen

This next Thursday DH and I have a waterbirthing class to attend at the hospital I intend to deliver at. They have the lowest C-Section rate in the area (around 12%). I'd really like to avoid being sliced into if at all possible.
Right now I am shooting for a non-medicated birth, hence why we are pursuing the waterbirth class. We actually have a midwife who is connected through our OB office. She is the #1 waterbirthing midwife in our area! She is super supportive and actually had a waterbirth with her son 6 years ago.

I was super picky when choosing the name. Both DH and I had names that we have wanted since we were kids, but neither liked the other's suggestions. Finally we flipped through a name book and found "Teagan." DH wanted it to be more unique so we went with "Teagen" instead. It actually means "Little Poet" which is cool since DH has a published book of poetry. I really wanted a non-girly name for when she starts looking into careers. I wanted a name that she could make her own.


----------



## grace10209

Hi 
BFN - i started spotting last night so i tested - it was negative. i took another test and same result.
I went for blood test today but AF has picked up so i know im out.

how many cycles did you try before you got your bfp again? 2?


----------



## Kellen

We waiting for three complete cycles before even TTC. That way we figured my body would be back to semi-normal. I also cut out all sugar, salt, caffeine and alcohol while we were trying. DH started on a multivitamin and also cut down on his caffeine and sugar intake.


----------



## LCA08

I'm just writing to say thank you for posting successful post ectopic/methotrexate stories (nice to hear positive stories at the moment). I had my first shot of methotrexate on Dec 14th 2012 after being diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy a few days before. My HCG levels were 900+. They dropped to 600+ then 158 in 2 weeks and I'm hoping that they will be 0 by this Friday! (Fingers crossed).

I am very lucky to already have a healthy 3 year old girl but I am baffled as to what my body has done since 2009. I fell pregnant within 3 months of trying for my little girl so assumed I would fall pregnant quickly with number 2. Unfortunately after 14 months of trying, it ended in this ectopic.

I am now paranoid that the C-section I had with my first may have caused the ectopic and the fertility problems I have suffered with since. I have asked the EPU to give me an HSG after my levels have lowered and I've had a period (as I'm assuming I need to have a period before I can get the HSG) and then hopefully we will starting trying again in March.

In the meantime, I'm going to try and get my body ready, take prenatal vitamins (once my levels are down to zero) and plan to take agnus cactus and evening primrose oil too, in order to try and regulate things. Worth a shot.

Let's hope we can all fall pregnant in 2013!


----------



## ChaiTea

I don't remember all the numbers and dates. I stopped the pill in June (after 10 years on it) and immediately got pregnant. Shortly after July 4th we discovered that I was pregnant. Mid July it was determined to be ectopic. I had a metho shot and the numbers slowly went down. In mid August I was feeling less terrible and depressed when a coworker announced to everyone that she was pregnant. Due ONE day after I had been. I was beginning to heal emotionally and it all came back full force.

As time went on, my numbers were back to normal and we were allowed to "not try but not prevent again". I had a period 14 days after my number was 0, another one 41 days later, and another 35 days after. My doctor started mentioning Clomid if I was interested, and I filled the prescription, but we decided t give it another cycle. On January 1st, I got a BFP. My progesterone levels were low in the past, so I'm waiting on another round of blood test results. I have different symptoms this time and the doctor is feeling positive. He started me on progesterone following my last blood test on Friday.

I thought my body was damaged and wold take forever to heal, if it ever did. I did not sleep and I cried all the time knowing that something wasn't right with the fetus, and that continued following the injection. It was terrible, the very lowest part of my life, and I thought I might never be the same. I never would have thought that I would have reacted in this way to losing a 5 week old fetus. I didn't feel pregnant or an different than I ever had before, but knowing what was happening was just too much.

I made it through and my husband and I are stronger together than ever. It was a terrible event, but everything has a silver lining. We are closer and somehow even more in love now! We are excited about this pregnancy, but will never forget that first one. I find myself wondering whether it was a boy or girl. Whether they would have been tall like my husband or short like me! It is hard to see my coworker. We weren't friends before, and I rarely see her. I feel bad, but I can't help but feel a little jealous. I wish the best for her and baby of course!! I won't lie though, it's been difficult. March 15 will be a hard day for me I imagine. However, since I will be we'll on my way growing my own bean, it will be okay. :)


----------



## grace10209

LCA08 said:


> I'm just writing to say thank you for posting successful post ectopic/methotrexate stories (nice to hear positive stories at the moment). I had my first shot of methotrexate on Dec 14th 2012 after being diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy a few days before. My HCG levels were 900+. They dropped to 600+ then 158 in 2 weeks and I'm hoping that they will be 0 by this Friday! (Fingers crossed).
> 
> I am very lucky to already have a healthy 3 year old girl but I am baffled as to what my body has done since 2009. I fell pregnant within 3 months of trying for my little girl so assumed I would fall pregnant quickly with number 2. Unfortunately after 14 months of trying, it ended in this ectopic.
> 
> I am now paranoid that the C-section I had with my first may have caused the ectopic and the fertility problems I have suffered with since. I have asked the EPU to give me an HSG after my levels have lowered and I've had a period (as I'm assuming I need to have a period before I can get the HSG) and then hopefully we will starting trying again in March.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to try and get my body ready, take prenatal vitamins (once my levels are down to zero) and plan to take agnus cactus and evening primrose oil too, in order to try and regulate things. Worth a shot.
> 
> Let's hope we can all fall pregnant in 2013!


Thanks for posting, and you are right, you are truly blessed that you already have ONE HEALTHY child, that is what we all want so badly. I honestly do not think that your csection had ANYTHING AT ALL to do with your ectopic, not even a little bit. Hopefully you will reach 0 soon and then get back on track, you can start prenatals again and get that HSG to make sure your tubes are ok. 

Good luck, keep positive. I have founds hundreds of women that have gone on to have children AFTER having an ecopic and their stories give me hope.


----------



## grace10209

ChaiTea said:


> I don't remember all the numbers and dates. I stopped the pill in June (after 10 years on it) and immediately got pregnant. Shortly after July 4th we discovered that I was pregnant. Mid July it was determined to be ectopic. I had a metho shot and the numbers slowly went down. In mid August I was feeling less terrible and depressed when a coworker announced to everyone that she was pregnant. Due ONE day after I had been. I was beginning to heal emotionally and it all came back full force.
> 
> As time went on, my numbers were back to normal and we were allowed to "not try but not prevent again". I had a period 14 days after my number was 0, another one 41 days later, and another 35 days after. My doctor started mentioning Clomid if I was interested, and I filled the prescription, but we decided t give it another cycle. On January 1st, I got a BFP. My progesterone levels were low in the past, so I'm waiting on another round of blood test results. I have different symptoms this time and the doctor is feeling positive. He started me on progesterone following my last blood test on Friday.
> 
> I thought my body was damaged and wold take forever to heal, if it ever did. I did not sleep and I cried all the time knowing that something wasn't right with the fetus, and that continued following the injection. It was terrible, the very lowest part of my life, and I thought I might never be the same. I never would have thought that I would have reacted in this way to losing a 5 week old fetus. I didn't feel pregnant or an different than I ever had before, but knowing what was happening was just too much.
> 
> I made it through and my husband and I are stronger together than ever. It was a terrible event, but everything has a silver lining. We are closer and somehow even more in love now! We are excited about this pregnancy, but will never forget that first one. I find myself wondering whether it was a boy or girl. Whether they would have been tall like my husband or short like me! It is hard to see my coworker. We weren't friends before, and I rarely see her. I feel bad, but I can't help but feel a little jealous. I wish the best for her and baby of course!! I won't lie though, it's been difficult. March 15 will be a hard day for me I imagine. However, since I will be we'll on my way growing my own bean, it will be okay. :)

congrats on your pregnancy, how far along are you currently?


----------



## ChaiTea

Very early. See my ticker below! :) My doctor is very optimistic this time. I have more blood work results tomorrow that I am very anxious to hear.


----------



## LCA08

Congrats on falling pregnant ChaiTea, I am really happy for you and hope that it all works out. I can completely relate to feeling a bit gutted that everyone is falling pregnant around you and while you are happy for them, you can't help feeling a bit gutted that it isn't you. I have quite a few pregnant friends right now (two of which are due within weeks of my due date). I think one of the toughest parts is when people start trying after you and then give birth before you're even pregnant. I have a few friends that I know are trying right now and I can't help wondering whether they'll fall and give birth before I'm pregnant again... I know doom and gloom, I do try to remain upbeat most of the time but you can't help it sometimes.

Grace, thanks for your kind words. I'm sure I am indeed being paranoid about the C-section but I just keep feeling that something must be wrong. I really hope that you get your positive sooner rather than later too!

I was told today that they are going to schedule me in for laparoscopy and hysteroscopy next month (I was supposed to have it this month as we'd been unsuccessful after 14 months TTC before the ectopic happened). I'm a little nervous about it as I don't want to cause even more scar tissue etc but I am willing to take the risk in order to see whether they can possibly find anything that might have caused the infertility/ectopic. If anyone has fallen pregnant after these procedures, I would love to hear their success stories.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LCA08

ChaiTea said:


> Very early. See my ticker below! :) My doctor is very optimistic this time. I have more blood work results tomorrow that I am very anxious to hear.




ChaiTea said:


> I don't remember all the numbers and dates. I stopped the pill in June (after 10 years on it) and immediately got pregnant. Shortly after July 4th we discovered that I was pregnant. Mid July it was determined to be ectopic. I had a metho shot and the numbers slowly went down. In mid August I was feeling less terrible and depressed when a coworker announced to everyone that she was pregnant. Due ONE day after I had been. I was beginning to heal emotionally and it all came back full force.
> 
> As time went on, my numbers were back to normal and we were allowed to "not try but not prevent again". I had a period 14 days after my number was 0, another one 41 days later, and another 35 days after. My doctor started mentioning Clomid if I was interested, and I filled the prescription, but we decided t give it another cycle. On January 1st, I got a BFP. My progesterone levels were low in the past, so I'm waiting on another round of blood test results. I have different symptoms this time and the doctor is feeling positive. He started me on progesterone following my last blood test on Friday.
> 
> I thought my body was damaged and wold take forever to heal, if it ever did. I did not sleep and I cried all the time knowing that something wasn't right with the fetus, and that continued following the injection. It was terrible, the very lowest part of my life, and I thought I might never be the same. I never would have thought that I would have reacted in this way to losing a 5 week old fetus. I didn't feel pregnant or an different than I ever had before, but knowing what was happening was just too much.
> 
> I made it through and my husband and I are stronger together than ever. It was a terrible event, but everything has a silver lining. We are closer and somehow even more in love now! We are excited about this pregnancy, but will never forget that first one. I find myself wondering whether it was a boy or girl. Whether they would have been tall like my husband or short like me! It is hard to see my coworker. We weren't friends before, and I rarely see her. I feel bad, but I can't help but feel a little jealous. I wish the best for her and baby of course!! I won't lie though, it's been difficult. March 15 will be a hard day for me I imagine. However, since I will be we'll on my way growing my own bean, it will be okay. :)

Ooops wrote a reply and then realised I should have done it directly with a quote (still very new to forums so bear with me).

Congrats on falling pregnant, I am really happy for you and hope that it all works out. I can completely relate to feeling a bit gutted that everyone is falling pregnant around you and while you are happy for them, you can't help feeling a bit gutted that it isn't you. I have quite a few pregnant friends right now (two of which are due within weeks of my due date). I think one of the toughest parts is when people start trying after you and then give birth before you're even pregnant. I have a few friends that I know are trying right now and I can't help wondering whether they'll fall and give birth before I'm pregnant again... I know doom and gloom, I do try to remain upbeat most of the time but you can't help it sometimes.

I was told today that they are going to schedule me in for laparoscopy and hysteroscopy next month (I was supposed to have it this month as we'd been unsuccessful after 14 months TTC before the ectopic happened). I'm a little nervous about it as I don't want to cause even more scar tissue etc but I am willing to take the risk in order to see whether they can possibly find anything that might have caused the infertility/ectopic. So fingers crossed they can help me.

Good luck with your pregnancy - hope it's a stress free one!


----------



## LCA08

grace10209 said:


> LCA08 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just writing to say thank you for posting successful post ectopic/methotrexate stories (nice to hear positive stories at the moment). I had my first shot of methotrexate on Dec 14th 2012 after being diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy a few days before. My HCG levels were 900+. They dropped to 600+ then 158 in 2 weeks and I'm hoping that they will be 0 by this Friday! (Fingers crossed).
> 
> I am very lucky to already have a healthy 3 year old girl but I am baffled as to what my body has done since 2009. I fell pregnant within 3 months of trying for my little girl so assumed I would fall pregnant quickly with number 2. Unfortunately after 14 months of trying, it ended in this ectopic.
> 
> I am now paranoid that the C-section I had with my first may have caused the ectopic and the fertility problems I have suffered with since. I have asked the EPU to give me an HSG after my levels have lowered and I've had a period (as I'm assuming I need to have a period before I can get the HSG) and then hopefully we will starting trying again in March.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to try and get my body ready, take prenatal vitamins (once my levels are down to zero) and plan to take agnus cactus and evening primrose oil too, in order to try and regulate things. Worth a shot.
> 
> Let's hope we can all fall pregnant in 2013!
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting, and you are right, you are truly blessed that you already have ONE HEALTHY child, that is what we all want so badly. I honestly do not think that your csection had ANYTHING AT ALL to do with your ectopic, not even a little bit. Hopefully you will reach 0 soon and then get back on track, you can start prenatals again and get that HSG to make sure your tubes are ok.
> 
> Good luck, keep positive. I have founds hundreds of women that have gone on to have children AFTER having an ecopic and their stories give me hope.Click to expand...

Ooops wrote a reply and then realised I should have done it directly with a quote (still very new to forums so bear with me).

Thanks for your kind words. I'm sure that I am indeed being paranoid about the C-section but I just keep feeling that something must be wrong. I really hope that you get your positive sooner rather than later too!

I was told today that they are going to schedule me in for laparoscopy and hysteroscopy next month (I was supposed to have it this month as we'd been unsuccessful after 14 months TTC before the ectopic happened). I'm a little nervous about it as I don't want to cause even more scar tissue etc but I am willing to take the risk in order to see whether they can possibly find anything that might have caused the infertility/ectopic. Fingers crossed they can help me!


----------

